# Fence Gates



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Well after 33 yrs the weld of the steel fence gate rusted out at the lower hinge weld. If anyone has some examples of decorative gates they have built please post them up as I need to replace it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Wife and I are both University of Houston Grads...










John


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice gate and fence. I wish I can put up a gate like that without the HOA Taliban sending me their fatwas.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Really nice gate. I think I will go with something simpler and lighter.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Yes it is heavy however the hinges has grease zerts and it swings freely.

Thanks for the complements.

John


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, Congrats!


----------



## WickedGoodOutdoors (Dec 23, 2009)

*Zerc fittings!*

Zerc fittings!
to grease the hinges.

What a great Idea! Maybe a rubber & steel washer on top and bottom.

I like it! May even keep the Salt Spray from rusting out the gates!

Wicked Good Idea!

Going to do that to the Rottotiller & Snowplow and, and, and!!!!!

I need to build a simple gate like this for next to the house. If anyone in Southern Maine/NH/MA wants to make me one Ill take you out Dep Sea Fishing.

Too many projects, Too little time!

Got to get the boat ready to go in the water next week.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe a pic of the opening would help, is it cedar fence, 8",6", 4"..etc. Ive thought one like this would look nice on most 6" cedar.










or this guy has some neat panels that would look sweet on a 4"

http://ironbychad.com/BalconyPanels.html


----------



## WickedGoodOutdoors (Dec 23, 2009)

*Need to build the entire fence*

Need to build the entire fence.

Want to have something nice looking right around the house and I'm already pulling Goat Wire mesh around two acreas of the back yard with Metal Cattle Gates. The Salt in the Air rusts the metal gates in about 6 months so a Cedar Fence and gates at the house would be best. I can just hit them with linseed oil to preserve the wood. Need to be wide enough to get my 48" Husquavana lawn tractor thru so I better make the gate 6 feet wide so the Oh **** I need a new tractor factor.

Walt

Can Trade Deep Sea Fishing Charters in Saco/Old Orchard Beach, Maine for materials or Labor.

[email protected]


----------

